# New wheels



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

My new wheels that i recived yesterday what you think? i dont no if i like them :chairshot


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Are we going to get a clue what they look like?


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

haha u had to guess but there is a pic now :clap:


----------



## nismovspec123 (Nov 15, 2009)

do you really want a honest answer?


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

yes i no they wont be everyones cuppa as they are not rotas or volks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they dont work on the car tbh


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

They don't look new. And I am afraid to say they don't do anything positive for the car. Sorry!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think they're alright actually!


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Kadir said:


> They don't look new. And I am afraid to say they don't do anything positive for the car. Sorry!


how do they not look new? i picked the wheels up in boxes and wraped then got the tyres on? so i kinda no they are new.


and thanks tonigmr2 i am coming around to them they are wide and rub a tad on full lock but thats it.


----------



## Andy_P (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't like, I'm afraid.....they look cheap.


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

It's all personal taste at the end of the day. They're not my cuppa as i think they make the car look older than it did on standard rims. But as you say most of us are conditioned to only like certain types of rims!! More pics may help! Either way, hope you like them!


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

i no what you mean about the age its a good point, i will get some better pics dont think this one does it any justice, i dont really like them atm but as i said they are growing on me, :nervous:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not a far of polished rims or 2/3 piece wheels but that aside they are quite nice.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

They are nice wheels, but not a Skyline


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

i think i need to get better pictures as not the best i will wash and polish and redo the pictures


----------

